# ACS, how long does this stage usually take?



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Hi,

Just wondering has anyone else or is anyone else at this stage of their ACS application. It is at stage 4 and says the following

"Your application has been allocated to an Authorised Assessor. The assessment process involves a high level of quality processing in investigation and verification of documented evidence. Qualifications and work experience are assessed and calculated in line with your nominated occupation and your overall information is assessed according to the documentation provided. Once this process is completed, the case officer will perform a final examination of your application before progressing to the final stage".

Could anyone give an idea how long this stage takes and is it done by my case officer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

DingDangDoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering has anyone else or is anyone else at this stage of their ACS application. It is at stage 4 and says the following
> 
> ...


Hello,
My ACS application is in the same status as yours. Hopefully people at ACS will return to work in a few days time and start clearing our assessments. 

In the past, I have read on this forum that people get the assessment result in about a month's time on an average.

All the best!!!


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Thanks coolsnake, the sooner the better eh Best of luck also.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

DingDangDoo said:


> Thanks coolsnake, the sooner the better eh Best of luck also.


Yupe. Thanks!! 

Do update the status once you get it.


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Where do I update the status?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

DingDangDoo said:


> Where do I update the status?


Sorry I meant, do update us on this forum about your assessment result so that we will all know that ACS has started releasing assessment results again. 

Thanks!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello,
Just a quick update from me. I have received my ACS assessment result today. Considering the fact that your application received date was same as mine, I think you might have also received the result already.

Good luck!!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Hello,
> Just a quick update from me. I have received my ACS assessment result today. Considering the fact that your application received date was same as mine, I think you might have also received the result already.
> 
> Good luck!!


Congrats and All the best


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Congrats and All the best


Thanks Maddy...  One hurdle cleared, few more to go.


----------



## prajwalkashyap (Jan 5, 2012)

A friend I met at the IELTS exam centre got his assessment in 10 working days! That's super fast considering they give estimation times like 3 months.


Prajwal


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

yup.even EA website says 12 weeks processing time but I got it in 7 weeks..thats superfast..


----------



## ozdreamz (Dec 26, 2011)

DingDangDoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering has anyone else or is anyone else at this stage of their ACS application. It is at stage 4 and says the following
> 
> ...


ACS is acting super quick these days I got the assessment result in 7 days flat ...


----------



## Cloudberry (Jun 12, 2010)

From the people I've worked with it seems to be 4 weeks on average but in some cases it can stretch a little longer (I have known one person who waited almost 3mths). I guess it depends on the current workload/holidays etc. 

10 working days is great! maybe they have a new system going


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

The status of my ACS application with Date that docs were received being 24Nov is still stuck at stage 4 (With Accessor)...


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

sankebraham27 said:


> The status of my ACS application with Date that docs were received being 24Nov is still stuck at stage 4 (With Accessor)...


You applied durin their vacation as I did last year so I guess once CO is back then you should get it in couple of weeks.


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

ozdreamz said:


> ACS is acting super quick these days I got the assessment result in 7 days flat ...


Wow :clap2: good to hear that.. and congrats  ....When did you submitted your application??


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

mandhani said:


> You applied durin their vacation as I did last year so I guess once CO is back then you should get it in couple of weeks.


Yeah hopefully should get my results soon..thx


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

*I just got my ACS approval yesterday - yippee!*

I finally got my ACS approval yesterday, woohoo! I had been back and forth (via our immigration attorney) for several months getting them the information they needed. The last thing they needed was a letter from my employer on company letterhead certifying that I am an ICT Business Analyst, and have been for 16 years, and outlining my general responsibilities, etc.. I got that to them on 13 December, and got the approval from them on 5 January (so that was pretty quick!).


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

mbc71 said:


> I finally got my ACS approval yesterday, woohoo! I had been back and forth (via our immigration attorney) for several months getting them the information they needed. The last thing they needed was a letter from my employer on company letterhead certifying that I am an ICT Business Analyst, and have been for 16 years, and outlining my general responsibilities, etc.. I got that to them on 13 December, and got the approval from them on 5 January (so that was pretty quick!).


Congratulations...


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yipee...Finally got my ACS approval today...now bit worried to clear ielts to score 7+.


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

coolsnake said:


> Hello,
> Just a quick update from me. I have received my ACS assessment result today. Considering the fact that your application received date was same as mine, I think you might have also received the result already.
> 
> Good luck!!


Hi Coolsnake,

I just checked my mail there and nothing so maybe i will have to wait a little longer. Did they contact you by mail?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sankebraham27 said:


> Yipee...Finally got my ACS approval today...now bit worried to clear ielts to score 7+.


Congratulations!! Good luck with the IELTS.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

DingDangDoo said:


> Hi Coolsnake,
> 
> I just checked my mail there and nothing so maybe i will have to wait a little longer. Did they contact you by mail?


Hello,
That's strange. I thought since you and me had the same Document Received date we might have our results out around the same time. But obviously I was wrong. Anyway, it shouldn't take you long as I have seen a lot of people getting their assessment results off late. You must be next in the queue. 

Yes, they contact by email these days. The assessment result is sent as a PDF attachment.

All the best!!


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi DingDangDoo,
I guess different application are allocated to different Assessors.And the month of dec being a vacation period all these Assessors might b having their own planned leaves...some of them resuming work in 1st week..some of them resuming in following week...we have to be little bit patient.M sure u will receive the results soon.
All d best  n keep updated


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry...my reply was meant for coolsnake


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sankebraham27 said:


> Sorry...my reply was meant for coolsnake


Hi Sankebraham27,
I have already got the assessment result from ACS few days back.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Friends any idea, how long will take for the application whoose status is at Stage 4?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

indtiger said:


> Friends any idea, how long will take for the application whoose status is at Stage 4?


Whole ACS process usually takes 35-40 days from the day you send the application. Mine was in Stage 4 for Four weeks.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Whole ACS process usually takes 35-40 days from the day you send the application. Mine was in Stage 4 for Four weeks.


Thanks very much for update


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

For me it took exactly 30 days from the day I applied to the day I got my results...so it varies but the generic range is 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Gaurav,

Have u recd your SA State Nomination, wht is ur current status.....i've heard that states normally take aprx 4 weeks to clear the nomination............isn't it......do u u have some other information, kindly share it.


regards 





gaurav_gk said:


> For me it took exactly 30 days from the day I applied to the day I got my results...so it varies but the generic range is 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

Finally I was able to apply for an ACS skills assessment today. Took a long time running from pillar to post trying to get a reference letter from a previous company. Finally they refused to give and I had to put in a statutory declaration. Will need to wait for a minimum of 4 weeks now, I guess!! :ranger:

-RB


----------



## WhiteLeopard (May 5, 2013)

*ACS result received*

Hello everyone. I have applied for ACS on Jan 23rd, 2013 and received successfully on 31st March, 2013. Now, I am going ahead with visa lodgement.

Cheers.....


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

gaurav_gk said:


> For me it took exactly 30 days from the day I applied to the day I got my results...so it varies but the generic range is 4 to 6 weeks.


Hi gaurav
Can I get your following details.

SA SS application date?
SA SS acknowledgement date?
SA SS approval date?

Do SA require proof of funds and if yes how much?


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

I got my ACS approval in around 22 days.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

SHAKKY


when did u apply and getting date?? may b it was last year


----------



## Hrsid (Mar 7, 2013)

The ACS website states 8-12 weeks ... but my understanding is it is not religiously followed. Usual time is 4-6 weeks.

Am I Right ??


----------



## smady41 (Apr 27, 2013)

Folks,

What are the docs that i need to be ready with, before i can finally apply and start this assessment phase by ACS? What are the documents they will look for, for a successful approval?

Can you list?

Thanks,


----------



## Hrsid (Mar 7, 2013)

smady41 said:


> Folks,
> 
> What are the docs that i need to be ready with, before i can finally apply and start this assessment phase by ACS? What are the documents they will look for, for a successful approval?
> 
> ...


https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Read it thoroughly. Its quite good and Its official ACS document


----------



## smady41 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hrsid said:


> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> Read it thoroughly. Its quite good and Its official ACS document


thank you so much.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Hrsid said:


> The ACS website states 8-12 weeks ... but my understanding is it is not religiously followed. Usual time is 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Am I Right ??


Mate,

I think these days, it is 7-9 weeks of time, Usually you will receive +ve results after 60 days..

All da best !!


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

*lv*

Is background verification done as part of ACS or after the main application is lodged? 

Regards,
LV


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear all,
how much does it cost to get my qualifications assessed by ACS ?


----------



## Grizli (May 19, 2013)

gaurav_gk said:


> For me it took exactly 30 days from the day I applied to the day I got my results...so it varies but the generic range is 4 to 6 weeks.


I sent it on 3th of May, I hope that I will receive it before Jule 1.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

zeinasoft said:


> Dear all,
> how much does it cost to get my qualifications assessed by ACS ?


Have a check on link
Costs & Charges | Australian Computer Society


----------



## Singind (May 21, 2013)

Hi friends, 

Am new to this forum. I had prepared all the documents and going to lodge the Application tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Singind said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Am new to this forum. I had prepared all the documents and going to lodge the Application tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


All the best!!


----------



## rajeshk_is (May 22, 2013)

I have applied my ACS on April 8th 2013 and awaiting the result, can any one tell me how much time it take around this time of the year.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

rajeshk_is said:


> I have applied my ACS on April 8th 2013 and awaiting the result, can any one tell me how much time it take around this time of the year.


Hi Rajesh, it would take atleast 8 weeks for the ACS results. I would suggest you keep an eye on ACS application status only after 4th of June and I am sure you would get your outcome no later than 12th of June'13 positively.. All da best mate !!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## a_sudheerreddy (Dec 15, 2012)

rajeshk_is said:


> I have applied my ACS on April 8th 2013 and awaiting the result, can any one tell me how much time it take around this time of the year.




Hi rajesh, did you receive the ACS outcome.
1) how much time it took.
2) is they are deducting any experiences (like 2 years for ICT minor and 4 years for ICT major)
3)It is only enough to submit the Experience letters or we need to provided the HR persons business cards also(is there any exceptions for providing the business cards)

Thanks in advance.
sudheer reddy


----------



## a_sudheerreddy (Dec 15, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> I got my ACS approval in around 22 days.


congrats..
I have afew quries.
1) did they deducting any experiences (for ICT major 2 years and ICT minor 4 years)
2) what docs are enough for ACS certification.
I have following.
1) Engineering degree.
2)Engineering consolidated marks sheet.
3) experience letters from previous 2 organisations and current organisatoins by stating duties perfomred and working as FULL time employee.

these docs are enough.

or we need to provide any visiting cards of HR,(is it mandatory to provide these business/visitng cards)

Thanks in advance
Sudheer Reddy


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

jayptl said:


> SHAKKY
> 
> 
> when did u apply and getting date?? may b it was last year


Sorry for late reply. It was in 2012.

Regards.


----------

